# ER Collets for my South Bend



## Mosey (Nov 23, 2011)

Would it be possible, and make any sense to make an ER 32 collet chuck to thread onto my lathe spindle?
I have no way to grind a chuck, so it would only be turned to shape.


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 23, 2011)

ER32 collets are great. I am sure it could be done. I have seen a collet chuck that was turned and lapped internally with a hardwood lap with valve grinding paste on a hercus lathe which has a thread on the lathe spindle, the body was turned from a lump of 4140 (driveshaft from a scraper free from earthmoving company bin) with same thread and register as the chuck. Yes it would make alot of sense.

Brock


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 23, 2011)

Have a read of this post it may help. They can be made or bought.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/sb-9-collet-options-223011/

Brock


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 24, 2011)

Mosey, it's absolutely possible and really worth it to make one.

Mine (shown here on HMEM) is now pretty much the most used chuck on my lathe as I tend to make lots of little parts.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Mosey

If your spindle bore is MT3 it may be worth just buying one at $20 + freight 

http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-323/ER32-MT3-COLLET-CHUCK/Detail

with a 1/2" draw bar, unless your just into making it for the exercise
Bez


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 24, 2011)

Another make your own but with a little more detail.

You would make the register to match your machine.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2249.msg23587#msg23587


John


----------



## bob ward (Nov 24, 2011)

You can make a perfectly adequate ER32 collet holder on the lathe without using a grinder. This is one I made a while ago, I got .02mm, 8 tenths of a thou TIR 50mm from the chuck.
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=33587


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 24, 2011)

On the one I made, I nearly got my grinder out, but found I got such a good finish hand feeding, I didn't bother.

For anyone interested in making holders and things to swap between lathe and mill, rotary table, spindexer, 5C blocks etc.

I showed a whole range of things being made over on modders.

If you want, I can give all the links.

Sorry Mosey, I'm not trying to hijack your post.


John


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 24, 2011)

links, sir john, are mucho appreciated!
Google is my friend and I got at least some of them... 

thanks much, 

tom in MA


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 24, 2011)

OK Tom,

But don't blame me when we get warned for post hijacking.

Hope these are worth you saving

*The start of it all*

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=422.msg1458#msg1458


*5MT to Myford nose
*
http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1993.msg20614#msg20614


*5C to MT*

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4758.msg52580#msg52580


*5C to R8 adaptor*

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4805.msg53225#msg53225



*Plus a few other bits 'n bobs*

*Lathe chuck backstop*

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1649.msg22616#msg22616


*Tailstock V centre drilling head*

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4792.msg53061#msg53061


*Mill vice backstop*

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1007.0


John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 24, 2011)

Bogs :
 I am generally tolerant about posts wandering. so no worries . but. if you do not mind could you make a posting in the links area maybe call it useful tool info and post the links there easier for folks to find later. 
I try not to encourage duplicate threads or post but sometimes a Gem should not be lost. 
Tin


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks much


----------



## Mosey (Nov 24, 2011)

Making a collet chuck looks like a great project. Does anyone know of a commercial 1-1/2 x 8 to ER 32 chuck? (lazy)


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Mosey

Is there a particular reason you want to use the spindle thread instead of the #3 Morse taper?

If you haven't bought the collets yet and were interested in some ER40s I could give you a Doz or so that are surplus to mt needs. 
Unfortunately I'm too stingy poor to pay the freight for you from Aus to NJ ;D

PM me if your interested in taking the offer further.

Bez


----------



## Mosey (Nov 25, 2011)

The spindle is 6K inside, proprietary to South Bend, so I cannot use 3mt. If I could, it would no isssue. Therefore the interest in 32ER, which would give full spindle bore capacity. Thanks for the kind offer..


----------



## Paulsv (Nov 25, 2011)

Beall Tools makes a 1 1/2 x 8 ER32 chuck. They sell it with wrenches for $83.00, which seems very reasonable. They also sell it in a set with 5 collets, but their prices on the collets are kind of high, so you would do better to buy a complete set of import ER32 collets elsewhere.

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php


----------



## Groomengineering (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, the spindle on my SB9 is 3mt. It's the screw on collet nose thats 6k.

Any reason not to use 5c? Many chucks available with 1 1/2 - 8 backplates.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## steamer (Nov 25, 2011)

+1 for the 5C Get an adjust true from Bison. I have one on my Logan and it's an awesome chuck.

Dave


----------



## Mainer (Nov 25, 2011)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> The spindle is 6K inside, proprietary to South Bend, so I cannot use 3mt. If I could, it would no issue. Therefore the interest in 32ER, which would give full spindle bore capacity. Thanks for the kind offer..



My SB10K has the 6K taper just inside the spindle nose, but behind that it's Morse #3. Yours is almost certainly the same, otherwise you couldn't put a center in the headstock. You should be able to use Morse #3 collets if you make an appropriate drawbar. Morse collets are limited in that they don't allow stock to pass through them, however. That is likely to be mostly an inconvenience rather than a problem, but it is something to think about.

Why not use 6K collets? (Let me guess: cost? Maximum 5/8" capacity vs. 3/4 for Morse #3?)


----------



## Mosey (Nov 25, 2011)

The only reason I don't like to use the 6K collets, is because you need to have the 64ths increments to hold numerous times. I have all of the 32nds, and 6 of the 64ths ones, but it is expensive/impossible/difficult to get the rest of them, and yes, it is usual that I need the through hole opportunity. So, I thought wouldn't it be nice to have the ER-32's, where you only need about 18 by 32nds to hold all work sizes up to the spindle bore of 5/8". I feel a little stupid for forgetting about the MT3 bore. Sorry.


----------

